# Need for speed



## Tobcinio (31. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute!Wollte fragen welches spiel Von Need for Speed im moment am besten ist  Mfg Tobcinio


----------



## seppo1887 (31. Januar 2012)

Ist Sache des Geschmacks.
Ich bin ja immer noch Anhänger von Need for Speed Underground 2


----------



## Birdy84 (31. Januar 2012)

Je nachdem, ob du mehr auf Arcade oder Realismus stehst, sind Hot Pursuit oder Shift empfehlenswert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2012)

Porsche, Porsche und nochmals Porsche


----------



## Tobcinio (4. Februar 2012)

Wie ist Need for speed the run ?kann man dort autos richtig tunen und so ?


----------



## turbosnake (4. Februar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Porsche, Porsche und nochmals Porsche


 
Das ist auch meine Meinung ansonsten NFS III :Hot Pursuit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2012)

Tobcinio schrieb:


> Wie ist Need for speed the run ?kann man dort autos richtig tunen und so ?



Soll nicht so prickelnd sein was man so bei den Tests liest, zum Tuning kann ich nix sagen


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Februar 2012)

Tobcinio schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist Need for speed the run ?kann man dort autos richtig tunen und so ?



Soweit ich weis kann man da nicht tunen.
Was ist die zu 100% empfehlen kann ist Hot Pursiut!!! Einfach nur Hammer! Grafik ist wirklich Klasse und das Gameplay Klasse!


----------



## Balthar (4. Februar 2012)

Ich finde das geilste Need for Speed war und ist immer noch NFS Underground 1


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Februar 2012)

Die besten sind U1/2, MW und Hot Pursiut! Die ersten 3 bekommt man für rund 20€. HP habe ich glaube ich für 5€ bei einem Steam Deal bekommen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Februar 2012)

Need for Speed World - Introduction


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Februar 2012)

NFS World ist ziemlich langweilig, wegen der Rennen und dem Fahrverhalten.


Tobcinio schrieb:


> Wie ist Need for speed the run ?kann man dort autos richtig tunen und so ?


Man kann nicht frei tunen, es gibt aber bereits getunte Wagen zum Freispielen.


----------



## amdfreak (9. Februar 2012)

Die besten Teile der Serie sind auf jeden Fall Underground 1 und 2. Geiler Soundtrack, geile Autos, geile Rennen.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Februar 2012)

...maues Fahrverhalten.


----------



## lukas1234321 (9. Februar 2012)

Nimm auf jeden Fall Need for Speed Most Wanted! Das ist der beste Nfs Teil! Macht super Spaß und du kannst richtig gut Tunen und mcht super Spaß!


----------



## Lan_Party (10. Februar 2012)

lukas1234321 schrieb:


> Nimm auf jeden Fall Need for Speed Most Wanted! Das ist der beste Nfs Teil! Macht super Spaß und du kannst richtig gut Tunen und mcht super Spaß!


 Und macht Super Spaß! 
Wenn du billig an NFS HP kommst würde ich sofort zuschlagen! SP als auch MP einfach nur Genial!


----------



## zinki (10. Februar 2012)

Underground 2 
Shift 1 
Most Wanted

Wenn es auch von der Grafik schlechter sein darf:
NFS Brennender Asphalt (NFS 4)


----------



## NiklasRi (21. März 2012)

Underground (1) ist einfach der beste teil es gibt kaum nfs games die dem das wasser reichen können


----------



## acti0n (24. März 2012)

So ein Quatsch. Der immer noch beste Teil ist 4: High Stakes. Grafisch nicht mehr so ganz taufrisch, vom Spaß her aber immer noch mega geil.

Dort kommt kein Underground, Most Wanted oder sonstiger NFS-Schrott der Welt mit - nicht im Entferntesten.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch. Der immer noch beste Teil ist 4: High Stakes. Grafisch nicht mehr so ganz taufrisch, vom Spaß her aber immer noch mega geil.
> 
> Dort kommt kein Underground, Most Wanted oder sonstiger NFS-Schrott der Welt mit - nicht im Entferntesten.


 


NiklasRi schrieb:


> Underground (1) ist einfach der beste teil es gibt kaum nfs games die dem das wasser reichen können


 


zinki schrieb:


> Underground 2
> Shift 1
> Most Wanted
> 
> ...


 


Lan_Party schrieb:


> Und macht Super Spaß!
> Wenn du billig an NFS HP kommst würde ich sofort zuschlagen! SP als auch MP einfach nur Genial!


 


lukas1234321 schrieb:


> Nimm auf jeden Fall Need for Speed Most Wanted! Das ist der beste Nfs Teil! Macht super Spaß und du kannst richtig gut Tunen und mcht super Spaß!


 
Dies ist der typische Fall von _5 Spieler, 6 Meinungen_.


----------

